# Thinking about getting a Speeflo 6900



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Speeflo 6900. 
100' of 1/4" line. (Mostly acrylic house paint)
Gun + couple tips

$2,800 OTD. 12 months no interest.


Deal or no deal


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like a deal to me. Spraymall has it for just over $3,500, so I say go for it.

http://store.spraymallstore.com/sppasp1.html


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would say go for it too, but add in $600 for the electric motor. If I ever bought one it would be a must as to keep from having to run the gas all the time. 

Most residential work you have access to good clean power.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

If you can't pay it off within 30 days, I say no deal. 

IMO, I wouldn't go any less than a 8900, I would see what deal you could get with the 8900 1st. The 6900 sounds like a good deal, see if they have the elect motor promo, you get the gas, with a discounted elect.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Unless you are pumping mud or need to run 3 guns with a .521 tip or larger, that machine will do anything you ask of it without breaking a sweat. I love mine.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

My 640i does .54 gpm
Speeflo 6900 2.15 gpm


I really value time. That's a lot of time saved. 

Best deal I have found via interwebz is in the neighborhood of $3,500.00 like was posted above. That's not including an electric motor. The salesman said I can get the motor half price if I want it. Although if I opt out of the motor and use that $ for something else, the time saved will pay for the gas I am relatively sure. Priming a house with the 640i is depressing. The guy backrolling is waiting on the sprayguy versus the other way around like it should be imo. The 640i will likely be designated to trim or occasions where interior repaint or exterior boxing or pickets etc. calls for spray. Or use the 6900 and have one guy spraying doors and another doing the casings, base and windows in another room. I have sights set on some larger commercial that would make the gpm worthy as well. 

It's not a NEED it now kind of thing but if the deal is good enough I should take advantage maybe. The 12 month no financing is attractive to me. I could pay it off now but I like establishing credit. Keeping that money on hand gives room for investment otherwise should opportunity present itself. An educational business trip to Vegas or some such thing.  Paying it off in 30 days is an idea I would entertain but really I like keeping as much liquid as possible. It's not much but still it's a lot.... Thing is, if I was planning on putting cash out for one I would find a good used one and really save. 

I need to research a few things concerning psi and gpm depending on number of lines used. 

$700.00 is a pretty good savings I am gonna sleep on it. Thanks all.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

you cannot beat a Speeflo. they are workhorses:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

He got it.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Drive to Cali and you could buy it for around $1k. Right now someone is selling one in mint cond for 1,100 been on craigslist for over a month now. 8900 is about 1k but it need repack. Search Cali and then mostly southern like OC, LA, IE.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

did you ever buy the pump?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> did you ever buy the pump?


 
You are trying pretty hard to get rid of one?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> You are trying pretty hard to get rid of one?


 what do you mean


----------

